# Really stupid question from a cert newbie...



## Lando Griffin (May 29, 2003)

So I have the Network+ Exam Cram book, and in the back there is an offer for discount vouchers. How do these vouchers work? Do I buy the voucher from them and then present it in place of payment when I register for the test?

Thanks


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

What you do is call the number in the back of the book and buy the voucher at a discount. Then you go online to prometric or Vue and sign up for the test. It should ask you if you have a voucher and then for the voucher number. A bit of advice, make sure your ready for the test. I took the Net+ class in college and even with the advanced training it wasn't a cakewalk. Goodluck!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Was it really bad? I was thinking about taking it and wondering if it was simple like the A+.


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

The class had us learn everything there was about Net +. However from the book we had (Net+ from Comp TIA) just studing the way we did wasn't enough to just take the test. If I had not used a study guide I don't think I would have passed it. Net+ really is not that hard if you have been in computers for for awhile however when I took it I was still fairly new to networking. That was what I was refering to. In his subject line he called himself a cert newbie and at the cost of the net + test it's not something to take likely.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Drupy said:


> * In his subject line he called himself a cert newbie *


I know, but I was looking for some feedback on how easy/hard the test was. I know a lot of people seem to complain about how easy the test is, and lately I've been thinking of going for the Network+ or I-Net+ tests.


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

Well as long long as you've been in and around networking it shouldn't be to bad on you. For me everyone told me up hear the CCNA was hard but I thought it was one of the easier test I've taken.


----------



## Lando Griffin (May 29, 2003)

Hey, I said I was a cert newbie, not a computer newbie.


----------

